# I saw one..! A real "Live" "Other" diabetic person!



## bennyg70 (Apr 2, 2013)

This may sound odd, But its never ever happened to me... 

Of all places - And I do and dont recomend if youve never done it - It was at afternoon tea. Somewhere Im not accustomed to, nor suited to...at all! However it was great - and then later when I tested my bloods - terrible!

Anyway when ever im out i always have my insulin pen just lay on the table, at the ready. I may use it 3, 4 or 5 times during a meal out, for different courses, preperation jabs, or for the first couple of pints. Always in view - Loud and proud... Then it happened..

I looked over to the next table and there sat a girl, about my age with a group of her friends, with her gleaming novarapid disposable pen lay out on the table... Just like me!

At that point I didnt know what to do, so I naturally reached into my pocket and grabbed mine too and put it on the table - Secretly hoping she would notice. I got quite a lot of stick at the time from my compadres as they watched me take mine out whilst telling them all excitedly about the diabetic on the next table.

During afternoon tea and my over indulgence in cake... I couldnt help wondering if she had noticed my pen too, and in my fantasys we were going to end up being best diabetic friends for ever and ever. I hoenstly had no idea what I should do in this situation which I had never encountered before. Should I go over, Or as the other half suggested maybe I should go over give her a little kiss on the cheek and just whisper.. ."I know".

But then it kind of hit home that there was a little bit of a connection whether she knew about it or not! That through this little pen lay out on the table - This girl I had never ever met before I knew so much about, what she had most likely been through, what she goes through on a daily basis, and how she was probably feeling right now, surrounded by cake, the temptation, the lost track of units injected and the feeling of bloods rising and rising just looking at all of those scones & Jam.

In the end - I did nothing, as any normal Human would do.


----------



## Dory (Apr 2, 2013)

brilliant read Benny!  I do this every single time i see OOOK (One Of Our Kind)...last time was a few years ago, ladies opposite me on the train were chatting away then she got her kit out (meter and injection) and started doin' her thang...I wanted to point at it all, show her mine and go 'me too! Me too!'

...I didn't, as I didn't want to be thrown off the train.  I just sat there, quietly smiling to myself, thinking 'we're out there, aren't we?'.


----------



## bennyg70 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dory said:


> brilliant read Benny!  I do this every single time i see OOOK (One Of Our Kind)...last time was a few years ago, ladies opposite me on the train were chatting away then she got her kit out (meter and injection) and started doin' her thang...I wanted to point at it all, show her mine and go 'me too! Me too!'
> 
> ...I didn't, as I didn't want to be thrown off the train.  I just sat there, quietly smiling to myself, thinking 'we're out there, aren't we?'.



After all my bumbling words and thoughts on here - Youve summed up  what I wanted to say perfectly with 4 words "Me too, Me too!!"


----------



## lauraw1983 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great read!

I have to say I have never yet seen someone test/inject but then most people do it so discreetly and fast that I guess I prob don't notice, I am not the most observant person lol.

I know what you mean about the "me too, me too!" type thing though, I think it's why support forums or groups (online & in real life) are so important! someone who just "gets it"......


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm the same as Laura, I'd love to see/meet another diabetic when in a restaurant.

But loved reading about it Benny


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 2, 2013)

> I saw one..! A real "Live" "Other" diabetic person!



So glad to hear she wasn't dead


----------



## robofski (Apr 2, 2013)

That made me smile   I've yet to have "The Encounter" (except of course at a forum meet!) but I suspect my reaction would be very much like yours.


----------



## redrevis (Apr 2, 2013)

I enjoyed reading that. Great way to start a Monday morning 
I am yet to experience seeing a fellow diabetic 'in the wild' apart from on courses etc. I have encountered a few rogue used test strips on the floor, but that's about it. Odds are I will see one at some point. I wonder if taking pictures of them and observing from a distance would be considered weird behaviour?


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 2, 2013)

redrevis said:


> I enjoyed reading that. Great way to start a Monday morning
> I am yet to experience seeing a fellow diabetic 'in the wild' apart from on courses etc. I have encountered a few rogue used test strips on the floor, but that's about it. Odds are I will see one at some point. I wonder if taking pictures of them and observing from a distance would be considered weird behaviour?



Redrevis, not to worry you but it's Tuesday....


----------



## bennyg70 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So glad to hear she wasn't dead





Lauras87 said:


> Redrevis, not to worry you but it's Tuesday....



Lol & Lol

Im thinking about starting a show - Benny Irwin " Diabetic hunter".


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 2, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Im thinking about starting a show - Benny Irwin " Diabetic hunter".



Ooohhh with pink panther theme tune!!!!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Redrevis, not to worry you but it's Tuesday....




Haha brilliant!


----------



## redrevis (Apr 2, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Redrevis, not to worry you but it's Tuesday....



Oh dear. You can tell the bank holiday has screwed me up. It feels like a Monday


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 2, 2013)

redrevis said:


> Oh dear. You can tell the bank holiday has screwed me up. It feels like a Monday



I'm off all week so I'm sure ill be in that boat!
I did have to double check the date on the calendar before I said it


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 2, 2013)

When it happened to me recently, I just smiled at the next table, pointed to my kit and said snap. I got a rather sheepish grin back. I know what you mean though, the first time I spotted a kit on someone else's table there was a whole internal debate about whether to mention it or, I didn't that time.

Way back, the kit used to be so bulky and inconvenient. In the early 70s, I recall one of my schoolmates was diabetic and had to go to the nurse's office 3 times in the day for a 'snack' and a jab, the needles were huge. You couldn't casually leave one of them sitting on a table, the pens are much more discreet and far less scary looking.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 2, 2013)

Flying between Kuala Lumpur and Sydney, sitting in the 4 seats in the middle of the plane, lunch started arriving en route to Brisbane - lady next to me got out her Novoarpid disposable pen and I mine, and we both had a good giggle.

Last year on an Aire de Stationnemnt de Camping-Cars somewhere on the Gironde estuary, we got chatting to the people next to us, very nice Scots couple.  We lent them a reference book overnight which she brought back next morning.

Hope you don't mind me asking, she says, but are you a diabetes nurse?  I said No, just a diabetic - why?  Turns out there were some bits of scrap paper I'd been using as bookmarks in this book and they were a sheet or two of meter downloads, which she recognised because her son is both a T1 and a DSN, works in Ireland, for Roche !  

She said 'In fact, he's left so many spares in the van cos we all went away a couple of weeks ago - that if you were running short of anything I probably have it in there!'  (pity I didn't meet you the previous year when I ran out of reservoirs, LOL)

I thought that was really beyond the realms of co-incidence.  

But that's like twice, in 41 years !


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 2, 2013)

10 days after being put on insulin one evening I was in a chinese restaurant in Manchester, where we'd gone to have a memorial service for my father in law in the Cathederal.  I was unused to injecting so I went into the ladies.  The cubicles were exceedingly cramped and nowhere to put my handbag down so I went into the area by the sink and injected.  As I stood there with my Novomix30 pen in my tummy a young woman came in.  I was very embarrassed and said "ahhhh, I'm not a drug addict, I'm diabetic" and she said "So am I, I've had it since I was 3".  We ended up having a long conversation, ended only when my SIL came in to find me as the whole table was worried about me.

Another time I was in a bar in Heathrow in the departures area and ended up having a convo with a bloke who had dropped some test strips.  We discussed how the little blighters got everywhere in the house like a trail!

I then discovered a colleague was T1 when he had to tell me that I needed to cancel a tutorial he should have given because he had his retinopathy appointment.  We had a few discussions after that.

Plus once in the Brasserie de la Quay in Morlaix, Brittany, the guy at the next table injected just before me, but we didn't speak, even though he plainly saw me inject.


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 10, 2013)

oh god whenever i see another diabetic i always try to make convo... i feel like type 1's are a rarity...


----------



## Emmaathome (Apr 10, 2013)

Last week a lady at my work was messing with what I thought was her mobile phone.  Till i spotted her pop it back down her top.  Now, i dont work in an environment where a lady needs to keep her mobile down her top, so i had a guess at what it was and went and said "is that a pump".  I think she was suprised to see i knew what it was!!  Should probably point out she has only been here a week, so we dont really know eachother!

So excited to see a real T1 with an actual pump!!!  Had a really long chat about diabetes and the pump, and the difference it makes to her life, it was lovely to meet someone who has had diabetes for so long, and can help me.  She was also happy to know that there is a chance if she goes hypo i can at least try to help and stop people doing anything silly like choking her by pouring sugar down her throat!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 10, 2013)

I know a few young adults and older ones with t1 and of course I know many children and parents of those children.    They all have that same need to be with 'others' or OOOK (love that), in the same way I love to be with the parents of a child with t1.    It matters not that we don't know each other, what is important is that we absolutely 'get it'.   We don't even have to talk about t1 but we know that we are all knackered and that our lives are spent thinking about t1 as much as, if not more, than the person with t1.    

This is why I organise a holiday each year for CWD members.  It started off with 14 families and this year in a few weeks it is our seventh year and we have over 300 people coming wow !!!!!!       We love it as the parents and the kids, well you should just see them and watch them.   The non d siblings are in the minority for a change and everywhere you go there are children with pumps beeping or injection pens, but they all have their bags and their lucozade or tabs, whatever they use.   It is just fabulous, it really is.    

We also have a young lady come with us (in her 20's) who we all idolise and want our children to be like when they are her age as she is such a great role model.      Next year it seems we may have more young adults coming as we all just love being together.    

Next time Benny, please say hello to that girl or lad you see.   I bet she did see you and I bet she was just shy.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Emmaathome said:


> She was also happy to know that there is a chance if she goes hypo i can at least try to help and stop people doing anything silly like choking her by pouring sugar down her throat!!



Wow I thought I was odd for liking the fact I get on with one of my barristers who is T1 & had that thought.

I remember that happened to them & I had to shout at people to say what was happening & what to do (they wouldn't let me near her with lucozade & hypo stop)

It's amazing the amount of sugar people want to force down my throat when I'm hypo


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 10, 2013)

If the barrister in your firm is T1 Laura then I find it hard to believe they didn't take your complaint about someone stealing your hypo stash more seriously.  If it happens again complain to the T1 person.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Pattidevans said:


> If the barrister in your firm is T1 Laura then I find it hard to believe they didn't take your complaint about someone stealing your hypo stash more seriously.  If it happens again complain to the T1 person.



I've spoken to them & they aren't impressed. Now it's the new financial year I should be getting the money for a lock box to put my supplies in.

But since I kicked off (it wasn't pretty & threatened to not treat anymore hypos due to having no supplies) no more of my sweets or lucozade have gone missing - yippee!!!


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 10, 2013)

I only found out recently at work that there are two T1's and two T2's (other than myself), it's the first time I have worked with others in the same predicament. It's nice to know there are people around who will know what to do if anyone of us were to have any problems, instead of the usual well intentioned but basically clueless folk who can inflict more harm than help. It makes me feel a little more relaxed and easier within myself at work.


----------



## Mossey (Apr 11, 2013)

After all my bumbling words and thoughts on here - Youve summed up what I wanted to say perfectly with 4 words "Me too, Me too!!"    . . . Love it Benny


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've just seen one in bagel nash testing so I said hello & she was lovely!

So we chatted about her pump

A real life diabetic in the wild, am all giddy


----------



## Mossey (Apr 11, 2013)

Think this thread could carry on as its very interesting and fun. . Any time anyone meets someone out of the blue with the big 'D',   AND makes conversation add a post here  !


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 12, 2013)

Fantastic thread - I'm hoping to meet "OOOK" soon so I can add to the discussion!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2013)

It seems funny to me to not have met another diabetic - because I've been surrounded by them for a while!

I guess it helps when your father is diabetic (as was his father before him...) and I knew a Type 1 (I guess) at school.  When I got diagnosed there were four people that I regularly worked with who had diabetic partners/parents or siblings!

There are at least 2 diabetics at work, one of which I know of but the other I don't know.  Although, given that there are 400 people in the building there was always the chance that there would be one or two.


----------



## Highlander (Apr 12, 2013)

I see one every day, I'm married to the lovely lady and have been for over thirty years.   We are both type 2 and were diagnosed within a year of each other.


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 13, 2013)

brilliant Benny!......really made me smile. reminded me of last year at Gatwick Airport, pump in hand walking up to the security check, as I turned around a lady behind me was doing exactly the same thing......we just sort of gave each other a knowing look!


----------



## Wilsonmt12 (Apr 14, 2013)

The only time I've spoke to a real life diabetics was a 4 day DAFNE course. We all went out for a meal on the last day (5 of us), cue the plethora of testing/injecting equipment coming out, the sound of varied clicks and beeps as we all went through our pre meal routines. It was awesome I usually slip away to the toilet to test/inject, on this occasion I didn't... Like a group of militant diabetics.
Other than that though, never seen/spoke to another T1 in real life, part of the reason I joined this forum


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Wilsonmt12 said:


> The only time I've spoke to a real life diabetics was a 4 day DAFNE course. We all went out for a meal on the last day (5 of us), cue the plethora of testing/injecting equipment coming out, the sound of varied clicks and beeps as we all went through our pre meal routines. It was awesome I usually slip away to the toilet to test/inject, on this occasion I didn't... Like a group of militant diabetics.
> Other than that though, never seen/spoke to another T1 in real life, part of the reason I joined this forum



You should never feel you have to slip away to inject - as long as you are discreet then there should be no reason you can't inject at the table  Toilets are not the most hygienic of places and it's nothing to be ashamed of. If I am with people who don't know me then I will tell them I am about to inject and they can choose to look away.

I wrote a poem on this subject a while ago, prompted by a letter to Balance magazine where a retired nurse had suggested it was 'disgusting' to see people injecting in public:

?You?ve been a nurse for some time now,
So, let?s put you to the test.
We?ll give you some scenarios,
And you say which one?s best.?

?You?re in a busy restaurant
And see across the way
A person injecting insulin.
What do you think you?d say??

?Would you, (a) Think it?s disgusting,
And should be out of sight?
Or (b) Think ?What?s the problem?
I think that that?s alright.???

?My goodness! You are seething!
Your face and neck?s gone red!
I think you?d better lie down!
Can someone find a bed?!!?

?And now you?re spitting feathers!
And you can hardly speak!
You?re going apoplectic!
You?re staring like a freak!?

?What was that you just spluttered?
They should be in a cage?
Don?t think a nurse has ever shown
Such incandescent rage!?

?Now, calm down dear, and listen.
I think this test is done,
And you have failed, without a doubt,
Your Nursing 101!?

 (c) Northerner 2009


----------



## Wilsonmt12 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not ashamed, I'm just a discreet person and rather not bring it up with new people. It inevitably leads to the same questions I've answered a million times in my 11 years as a diabetic. "Have you got it because you ate a lot of sweets when you were a child?" NO! "I'm terrified of needles I could never be diabetic, how do you do it?!" BECAUSE I'D DIE IF I DIDN'T! "I thought diabetics couldn't have sugar, why do you carry lucozade?" URGH!
Around friends/family I just whip my injection out! As for a toilet being unhygienic, I don't rub my needle or injection site on the toilet seat or any thing!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Wilsonmt12 said:


> I'm not ashamed, I'm just a discreet person and rather not bring it up with new people. It inevitably leads to the same questions I've answered a million times in my 11 years as a diabetic. "Have you got it because you ate a lot of sweets when you were a child?" NO! "I'm terrified of needles I could never be diabetic, how do you do it?!" BECAUSE I'D DIE IF I DIDN'T! "I thought diabetics couldn't have sugar, why do you carry lucozade?" URGH!
> Around friends/family I just whip my injection out! As for a toilet being unhygienic, I don't rub my needle or injection site on the toilet seat or any thing!



Ooh, I don't know - some of the toilets I've been in are very unhygienic environments, however 'nice' the establishment may be  Personally, I rather educate people if they have questions otherwise they will persist with their myths, plus for me it would be more of a pain having to leave the table.


----------



## Wilsonmt12 (Apr 14, 2013)

Comes down to personal preference I guess. I like to wash my hands before testing so I'm generally at the bathroom anyways.


----------



## Mossey (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't think I could bring myself to inject in ladies toilets if they smelt like Gents toilets can. Walked into one recently by mistake and quite revolting. Can you believe the labels on the doors were "L" for lads and "G" for girls.  How many of you would have picked the correct door ?!?  Also when I was diagnosed the first thing I said was I can't inject, I can't even watch an injection on tele I have to look away and still can't look. So I am aware of that feeling if I am sitting at a table. Sometimes I know I can easily do it discreetly but if not I disappear to the ladies and, with a shoulder bag as my table, do a test if necessary and inject. All very quick and hygienic enough for me.  As wilsonmt says, no need to sharper the needle on the toilet seat or anything.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Like mossey I couldn't inject in the ladies, I did it once recently in a restaurant as I was ask by a member of staff to stop what I was doing (I was testing my blood) or leave as they didn't want to put customers off. I did have my kit on the table but was doing it under the table so even tho I explain & so did my mate, I had to use the toilets to inject.

I now won't go to that restaurant due to their attitude


----------



## brett (Apr 14, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Like mossey I couldn't inject in the ladies, I did it once recently in a restaurant as I was ask by a member of staff to stop what I was doing (I was testing my blood) or leave as they didn't want to put customers off. I did have my kit on the table but was doing it under the table so even tho I explain & so did my mate, I had to use the toilets to inject.
> 
> I now won't go to that restaurant due to their attitude


 
Lauras  I would not except that.  I've not had that problem anywhere yet.  I would of asked for.the manager and if still told the same would of created holy hell in front of the other customers so they would see and hear what a total arxx he was being, and suggest they boycott the place too.  Surely theres enough knowledge out there for people to understand even a little.  As you know I'm generally a calm person but when I start I let go, after all I am a red head lol.

I'm surprised you didn't kick off too lauras lol


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

brett said:


> Lauras  I would not except that.  I've not had that problem anywhere yet.  I would of asked for.the manager and if still told the same would of created holy hell in front of the other customers so they would see and hear what a total arxx he was being, and suggest they boycott the place too.  Surely theres enough knowledge out there for people to understand even a little.  As you know I'm generally a calm person but when I start I let go, after all I am a red head lol.
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't kick off too lauras lol



I was ill at the time & my bloods were over 20 so I didn't want to be there & kick off.

I find ignorance is bliss & they were full of it


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

It's an eternal debate it seems  If I had asthma people wouldn't expect me to leave the table to use my inhaler. Anyway, getting back on topic, how would we recognise a fellow diabetic if they all secreted themselves away to test and inject?


----------



## brett (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It's an eternal debate it seems  If I had asthma people wouldn't expect me to leave the table to use my inhaler. Anyway, getting back on topic, how would we recognise a fellow diabetic if they all secreted themselves away to test and inject?



keep a look out for people with lots of holes in their fingers.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It's an eternal debate it seems  If I had asthma people wouldn't expect me to leave the table to use my inhaler. Anyway, getting back on topic, how would we recognise a fellow diabetic if they all secreted themselves away to test and inject?



I know, I read this article on Facebook http://www.diabetes.co.uk/insulin/injecting-insulin-in-public.html

Personally I think we should be able to inject in public (why should we hide? We ain't done anything wrong) & my child DSN said never to inject in the toilets as they aren't hygienic.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Another poem on the subject, 'Farts versus Injections' 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/farts-versus-injections.html


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Another poem on the subject, 'Farts versus Injections'
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/farts-versus-injections.html



I choked on my coffee when I saw the title, very good


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2013)

That's happened to me once Mossey but I got stroppy and insisted on speaking to the manager. Once I explained, she gave the waiter a row and told me her staff would be given sensitivity training. I got a free meal out of it too. That's the only time I've had any trouble from anyone over injecting at the table, and I've since seen a woman in there injecting her youngster before he ate, no-one batted an eye.

I won't use toilets to inject and flatly refuse even to consider it, they may seem clean but the very idea makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I choked on my coffee when I saw the title, very good



Put your coffee down then Laura, and imagine this alternative to injections taking place in a restaurant...

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/its-behind-you-alternative-to.html


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Put your coffee down then Laura, and imagine this alternative to injections taking place in a restaurant...
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/its-behind-you-alternative-to.html



Dear god no!!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Put your coffee down then Laura, and imagine this alternative to injections taking place in a restaurant...
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/its-behind-you-alternative-to.html



To quote my favourite philosopher (Snoopy) "Oh good grief!"


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Slightly off topic I know but I had a cannula fail at my son's birthday party recently at a softplay centre...normally I'd be fairly assertive about the right to test & inject discretely without having to hide in the loos but no way jose was I going to do a set change with the linkassist (if you have one you'll know what I mean lol!) in public - didn't want traumatised kids on my conscience lol (& that's just down to the state of my tummy, never mind the size of the introducer needle hehe  . I went & hid in the baby change room which had spacd for putting bags & down...the random fun of D!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Twitchy said:


> Slightly off topic I know but I had a cannula fail at my son's birthday party recently at a softplay centre...normally I'd be fairly assertive about the right to test & inject discretely without having to hide in the loos but no way jose was I going to do a set change with the linkassist (if you have one you'll know what I mean lol!) in public - didn't want traumatised kids on my conscience lol (& that's just down to the state of my tummy, never mind the size of the introducer needle hehe  . I went & hid in the baby change room which had spacd for putting bags & down...the random fun of D!



 twitchy, that's just worried me about how you get them in & how bad it is.
How big is the pump kit?


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry, didn't mean to scare anyone! I'm just a wimp lol...I'm just using up my stock of 8mm teflon cannulas - the inserter needle protrudes maybe a few mm beyond that - all looks far scarier (to me anyway! ) than the old little pen needles but most of the time you don't feel a thing. As with jabs you occasionally hit a spot that *really* tests your ability not to swear, but that's rare. Just looks scary lol...


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh and the link assist thingy is just a spring loaded device that fires the cannula into you so you don'g hesistate & end up kinking the cannula on insertion...againt looks a bit medieaval but does the job!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Twitchy said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to scare anyone! I'm just a wimp lol...I'm just using up my stock of 8mm teflon cannulas - the inserter needle protrudes maybe a few mm beyond that - all looks far scarier (to me anyway! ) than the old little pen needles but most of the time you don't feel a thing. As with jabs you occasionally hit a spot that *really* tests your ability not to swear, but that's rare. Just looks scary lol...



It's probably me coz I really want to see all the kit (I'm an egar to start pumper)


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 14, 2013)

It's funny though, I never used to get hung up over the mechanics of injections (the inaccuracy used to really annoy me!!!) but I find the set changes more of an issue...I think my tum being a mess is the main reason maybe?! The 6mm cannulas are far better though, I like those...just trying to be brave & use up all my 8mm's!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 14, 2013)

Are there any videos online that cover the insertion process for Roche sets that Laura can look at? Medtronic have them here: 
http://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/help-support/infusion-sets.html


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Not sure about videos - the Roche website is pretty pants from memory, the pump is fab (I honestly do love mine) but I don't know if they are worried about the ideas being pinched or something?! 

And honestly, if I've worried anyone please don't be worried - did I mention I'm a wimp?!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Twitchy said:


> Not sure about videos - the Roche website is pretty pants from memory, the pump is fab (I honestly do love mine) but I don't know if they are worried about the ideas being pinched or something?!
> 
> And honestly, if I've worried anyone please don't be worried - did I mention I'm a wimp?!



I've looked but I can't see a video but I am on my phone.
The pictures don't look scary tho but it's of the one I think you do manually

Not worried as such, just as I said in my message to you am worried about the condition of my skin & how well the cannular would go in


----------



## sacol4940 (Apr 14, 2013)

I've had a look on you tube and can only find French ones like this one....

http://youtu.be/zs_t1MjLyaM

This shows you the set and inserter thing that I use 

I just muted it lol


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> I've had a look on you tube and can only find French ones like this one....
> 
> http://youtu.be/zs_t1MjLyaM
> 
> ...



Thank you Sarah.

Ok that looks cool, I didn't know what the lady said but it's not what I imagined you did


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a good video...nicely done  See, not that scary lol...


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 18, 2013)

Whilst I come across loads of T2s in passing, last night a T1 joined my SW group.  

When it was my turn to celebrate this week's loss and was asked what had worked so well, I explained that the reasons for my usual choice of the lower carb 'Red' plan are (a) it helps me lose weight faster, and (b) I'm diabetic so reduced carbs is better for me.  The new lady piped up to ask if I'm on insulin, as she had been told she needs to eat plenty of carbs to avoid hypos.  I had a very brief chat with her at the end and mentioned this forum.


----------

